# Do you support under shower receptors?



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Do you support under shower receptors?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I just follow the manufacturers specifications.


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

Have not done one in a while but have always used mortar.


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

always use non shink grout.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

kevjob said:


> always use non shink grout.



Yup same here. Unless the manufacturer has other specific instructions or something like that.


Dave


----------



## charlesmd (Jan 18, 2008)

Expanding foam is what my plumbers use. If I set it, I use mortar.


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

When using anything, always check the manufacturer's specs--for tubs as well.

For instance, American Standard's Americast tubs are NOT to be installed in a mortar bed. It voids the warranty.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

charlesmd said:


> Expanding foam is what my plumbers use. If I set it, I use mortar.



charles, I just saw the expanding foam for the first time the other day, the tub seemed nice and solid. I'm guessing it works pretty good?

Dave


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

"I support Under Shower Receptors and will stand by them in good times and bad!":laughing:


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

Last one I did in January was set in Structo by the plumber. He didn't use enough, so there were voids. We filled a couple of mushy spots with High-X foam and it did the trick.

Not ideal, but sometimes you have to do what you have to do. :whistling

BTW, there was no option for Structolite AND Foam.:laughing:


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

I too have used non shrink grout for shower bases and for tubs, depending on how much you need to fill I will use a combo of drypack and thinset


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Mike Finley said:


> Do you support under shower receptors?


Yes, yes I do. I think every shower should have a receptor. They are such nice things to have, and hard workers, although, they don't talk much. I wouldn't want my son to marry one, though.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

charlesmd said:


> Expanding foam is what my plumbers use. If I set it, I use mortar.


Just wondering if you have any long-term statistics on that? All of my instincts scream at me that foam _will_ compress over time, and you'll wind up with voids under the pan. But I confess that never having tried it, I don't actually know that's the case.


----------



## charlesmd (Jan 18, 2008)

Ive never had any issues with using expanding foam ,either squeaking or movement. Ive never done it on my own,the plumber has always been the one to use it and its always on shower receptors-not tubs. When I install the receptor I have always used mortar (unless otherwise specified by the manufacturer).


----------

